# Fromm Gold Holistic Question



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My vet fully supports an ALS Formula after 12 weeks of age.

I feed FROMM 4-star myself. My pack is doing great on it. I buy the 4star ones only because Roxy my 4 pound yorkie won't eat the same kibble everyday so she rotates between flavor.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I would choose the regular Gold puppy. I feed that to my year old Foxhounds. It has the perfect amount of protein and fat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

mygunner said:


> Right now my GR puppy is on Proplan select. If I switch to Fromm what would be better FROMM GOLD HOLISTIC PUPPY OR FROMM GOLD HOLISTIC LARGE BREED PUPPY? OR would he be better going with the chicken a la veg FROMM? Cost of food does not matter I just want him to eat the best he can get.


If you don't mind me asking, why are you switching from Pro-Plan?


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

RichsRetriever said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why are you switching from Pro-Plan?


I have been hearing bad things about it (animal digest) and I have read on the dog food advisor site that people are finding maggots in it. He is doing good on it and he is 12 weeks now I am confused and just want to give him the best. My two Goldens that passed used to eat Go, Acana or Orijen but I know that supposedly has too much protein. I will try to wait a while if I do switch him though. Oh it is proplan select chicken and brown rice that he is on now.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

mygunner said:


> I have been hearing bad things about it (animal digest) and I have read on the dog food advisor site that people are finding maggots in it. He is doing good on it and he is 12 weeks now I am confused and just want to give him the best. My two Goldens that passed used to eat Go, Acana or Orijen but I know that supposedly has too much protein. I will try to wait a while if I do switch him though. Oh it is proplan select chicken and brown rice that he is on now.


Word to the wise...I would keep your pup on Pro-Plan until he gets a little older. You don't know if Fromm will work but you DO know that Pro-Plan is working. Just because a food looks good on paper doesn't mean it will work. In the end it's up to you...just something to think about.

I've read before that one company, I can't remember the name, uses liquified chicken liver as animal digest to spray over the kibble. If you're concerned email or call Pro-Plan and ask them what animal(s) they use for their digest. They say below in the link: 
_"Purina produces its own animal digest from striated muscle and soft tissue supplied by USDA-inspected facilities."_
By-Products and Animal Digest: Misunderstood Ingredients | Sporting Dog Library | Pro Plan

Regarding maggots just google maggots in dog food and you will see they aren't just in Pro-Plan and a lot of dog foods with maggots came from Petsmart.

As far as kibbles having too much protein, there are plenty of people here that feed their young puppies Acana & Orijen. You should watch the calcium / phosphorus ratios more than protein. 

GOOD LUCK to you!


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

mygunner said:


> I have been hearing bad things about it (animal digest) and I have read on the dog food advisor site that people are finding maggots in it. He is doing good on it and he is 12 weeks now I am confused and just want to give him the best. My two Goldens that passed used to eat Go, Acana or Orijen but I know that supposedly has too much protein. I will try to wait a while if I do switch him though. Oh it is proplan select chicken and brown rice that he is on now.


I would use Pro Plan before ANY Fromm product. Why do you think Fromm puts Cheese in the food?

Hint: Cheese is very high in MSG.


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

*If I have to switch from Earthborn Primitive Natural*

Out 4 month old is having some loose stool issues. Parasites and worms ruled out. She is going back to vet tonight.

In case the subject of food switching comes up, I thought I would start some research and it's extremely overwhelming to say the least.

Breeder started her on Earthborn and she has been on it since.

Any sggestions of where to start my search?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, in a puppy that young with loose stools, i think coccidia or maybe giardia long before I think food (unless you are feeding too much or have switched foods). Neither of these always show up on tests, so I usually treat loose stools prophylactically in very young puppies, assuming coccidia in my case since I have had it in the past and have never had giardia (knock wood!)

Has she always had loose stools? When did it start?


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Honestly, in a puppy that young with loose stools, i think coccidia or maybe giardia long before I think food (unless you are feeding too much or have switched foods). Neither of these always show up on tests, so I usually treat loose stools prophylactically in very young puppies, assuming coccidia in my case since I have had it in the past and have never had giardia (knock wood!)
> 
> Has she always had loose stools? When did it start?


Her stool was never 100% and was on the softer side. We noticed the mroe loose stool about two weeks ago, right at the end of an antibiotic she was on for UTI, so we thought it was that. Meds ended stool still loose so we gave pumpkin for two days and it went back to firm. Stoped pumpkin and loose stool back. She is acting 100% fine, eating, drinking, playing, etc. I did want to add that she had a bowel movement at 6:15AM that looked pretty good, she went again at 8AM and my husband said on a scale of 1 to 10 it was about a 6 (softness wise) and he said there was a little bit of blood at the edge. He took that sample so we can bring to vet tonight.

I don't think we are overfeeding at 1 cup twice a day.

Is the cocidia treated with antibiotics?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Coccidia is generally treated with Albon. It can be very hard to find in the stools, and it is very common. I treat it with Baycox but I do not believe that is generally available in the States yet.

Coccidia (Coccidiosis) in Dogs: A Cause of Diarrhea

It is certainly worth looking into.

So often I hear puppy owners say that their puppy had diarrhea and after months of trying different foods, they have finally found one that seems to work. I think that what has often happened is that it was a mild case of coccidia, and the pups immune system finally caught up with it.


----------

